# Mal wieder Thema Aufnahme Kettenfuehrung



## Enze (13. Dezember 2011)

Mich verwirrt dieser Standard ISCG old oder 05? ICMS an den Nicolais? Ich habe 3 verschiedene Aufnahmen direkt am Rahmen meiner Nicolais.
Nach meiner Internetrecherche wuerde ich behaupten:
ICMS ist ein Standard fuer die Anschraubpunkte am Rahmen?
ISCG ist der Standard fuer die Kefuanbindung
Nicolai verbaut nur ISCG old
Koennte ich mich jetzt fragen warum an den Rahmen unterschiedliche Anschraubpunkte sind. Liefert dann Nicolai einfach den richtigen Adapter dazu? (meine Radls sind alle gebraucht gekauft). Manch ein Adapter sieht auch eher so aus, als waere er fuer ISCG old und new. Ist der dann bei der Kefü dabei...
Ihr seht ich bin verwirrt. Wenn das einer nochmal in 1-2 Saetzen erklaeren koennte, dann wuerde ich mich freuen


----------



## trailterror (13. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt den

- HS ISCG: für HS und angeblich ISCG 03 kefüs. Mit der montage dieser gibts aber anscheinend probleme

Wohl auch noch ne adapter variante welche iscg 03&05 kompatibel sein soll

Es gab auch noch ne dritte option. Weiss ich aber grad nicht mehr....

Die ganze geschicht mit passen oder nicht passen beschäftigt mich schon seit wochen...

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (13. Dezember 2011)

ganz easy:

HS ISCG:






ISCG 03/Old Platte:





ISCG 05 Platte:





wobei letztere auch das 03/old lochbild hat und somit die beste wahl darstellt.


----------



## Enze (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke. Genau die 3 Aufnahmen habe ich an meinen Nicolais. Wobei HS...soll das Hammerschmidt sein? Dann ist es das eher nicht. Aber an meiem Ufo ist kein Adapter...oder ich sehe de vor lauter Dreck nur nicht. Morgen mal putzen
Was ist dann ICMS?


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2011)

HS steht für hammerschmidt, ja. Ich kann dir deine andere frage nicht beantworten sorry....


----------



## US. (14. Dezember 2011)

Kann man denn eine Kettenführung direkt an die angeschweißte "Hammerschmitt-Aufnahme" anschrauben?

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß zwischen Führung und Kettenblatt noch Platz für den Adapter ist.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## WODAN (15. Dezember 2011)

> Kettenführungen können generell auf zwei verschiedene Weisen montiert werden:
> 1. Montage durch Klemmung mit der Lagerschale des Innenlagers (BB- Mount Standard)
> 2. Montage durch eine Dreifach-Verschraubung an einem ICMS- Adapter (Auch ISCG)



Zitat aus: Nicolai manuals


----------



## WODAN (15. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Kann man denn eine Kettenführung direkt an die angeschweißte "Hammerschmitt-Aufnahme" anschrauben?
> 
> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß zwischen Führung und Kettenblatt noch Platz für den Adapter ist.
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



Es geht


----------



## trailterror (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab meine x guide gestern von tretlagerklemmung auf Iscg 03 umbestellt  anscheinend gehts ja auch per tretlagerklemmung nicht unbedingt mit meiner bestellten x9 kurbel und gxp lager...

Bin gespannt ob so klappen wird  ende januar kann ich erst berichten


----------



## sluette (15. Dezember 2011)

ich wette das passt nicht, bin aber gespannt.
fährst du eine 2x10 oder eine 3x10 X9 kurbel?


----------



## US. (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke.






Im Bild oben sind Kettenführungen nach den relevanten Standards dargestellt.

Oben rechts BB
oben links ISCG 03
unten links ISCG 05
unten rechts ISCG 05 plus E-Type

Nach euren, bzw. Nicolais Aussagen gehört:

BB direkt unters Tretlager
ISCG 03 an einen spezifischen ICMS-Adapter von Nicolai
ISCG 05 ebenfalls an einen spezifischen ICMS Adapter.

Stutzig macht mich nur, daß bei Montage mit einem ICMS Adapter die Kettenführung zwangsläufig nach rechts wandert. Und zwar um einen fixen Betrag x.
Bei BB-Montage kann die laterale Position der Kettenführung hingegen sehr fein über Spacer eingestellt werden.

hmmm. Ich kann nur sagen, daß BB-Montage durch die Einstellbarkeit hervorragend funktioniert und leichter ist.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (15. Dezember 2011)

nach den bildern in deiner gallery fährst du eine XTR kurbel mit Blackspire KeFü. passt das ohne probleme oder hast du 2 spacer (jeweils 2,5mm) unter der lagerschale auf der antriebsseite montiert?


----------



## US. (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja, hab die Stinger mit XTR 970 Kurbel.
Kleines Kettenblatt ist ein Mountaingoat.

Aufbau Tretlager ist so:

(linke Kurbel) - (Tretlagergehäuse 68mm) - (2,5er Spacer) - (Stinger) - (2,5er Spacer)

Das passt perfekt und die Kettenlinie wird gleich etwas korrigiert.
Ich könnte aber auch den Spacer zwischen Tretlagergehäuse und Stinger rausnehmen und auf die linke Kurbelseite setzen. Geht genauso.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sluette (15. Dezember 2011)

ok, du hast ein 68er innenlager, dann ist das kein problem.


----------



## trailterror (15. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ich wette das passt nicht, bin aber gespannt.
> fährst du eine 2x10 oder eine 3x10 X9 kurbel?



X9 2*10, 22/36 mit 11/36er kassette 

So ein bisserl an der kefü feilen würd ich auch noch in kauf nehmen...es soll nur irgendwie funktionieren


----------



## Enze (15. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Es geht


Koennte ich mich jetzt fragen welchen Standard eine HS hat...ISCG old oder 05....
Ausserdem frage ich mich noch immer was eigentlich ICMS ist.


----------



## provester (15. Dezember 2011)

Enze schrieb:


> Koennte ich mich jetzt fragen welchen Standard eine HS hat...ISCG old oder 05....
> Ausserdem frage ich mich noch immer was eigentlich ICMS ist.



Ich glaub für HS ISCG passt ISCG 03 (old) - auch wenn ich noch keine Angabe hier gefunden habe, dass es (platzmäßig) tatsächlich geht.. Möchte auch eine verbauen, aber wenn ich mir den Abstand zwischen Aufnahme und kleinem Blatt so ansehe, glaube ich nicht, dass da noch eine Kefü zwischen Platz hat 

Über Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich seeehr dankbar (Kurbel ist ne 3fach Shimano)

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (15. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> X9 2*10, 22/36 mit 11/36er kassette


das habe ich ja auch vor, ich bin gespannt



Enze schrieb:


> Koennte ich mich jetzt fragen welchen Standard eine HS hat...ISCG old oder 05....
> Ausserdem frage ich mich noch immer was eigentlich ICMS ist.


HS ISCG hat das ISCG 03er (old) lochbild.
ICMS und ISCG müsste eigentlich das selbe bedeuten. ich habe ICMS bisher nur in der Nicolai doku gelesen.



provester schrieb:


> Über Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich seeehr dankbar (Kurbel ist ne 3fach Shimano)
> MfG


sehe ich das richtig: du hast ein AM mit HS ISCG und willst eine 3-fach Kurbel mit KeFü fahren? 
das wirst du nach meiner erfahrung seriös nicht hinbekommen...
begründung: das AM hat ein 73mm innenlagergehäuse bei dem ein shimano HT2 lager auf der antriebsseite mit einem 2,5mm spacer verbaut wird.
weil die HS ISCG aber nicht - wie der standard es vorschreibt - einen versatz vom innenlager von 0,06" (1,5mm) zum rahmenzentrum hat, steht jeden KeFü genau diese 1,5mm zu weit aussen. was bei meiner XT Kurbel zu kollision mit dem kleinen ritzel führt. jetzt kannst du bei der HT2 lagerschale zwar 2 x 2,5mm spaces hinterlegen, das ist von shimano aber bei 73mm innenlager nicht freigegeben, ob's hält musst du selber abschätzen...
bei GXP lagerschalen von SRAM/Truvative geht das leider nicht, weil hier die klemmung und vorspannung der achse anders funktioniert.


----------



## provester (16. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig: du hast ein AM mit HS ISCG und willst eine 3-fach Kurbel mit KeFü fahren?
> das wirst du nach meiner erfahrung seriös nicht hinbekommen...
> begründung: das AM hat ein 73mm innenlagergehäuse bei dem ein shimano HT2 lager auf der antriebsseite mit einem 2,5mm spacer verbaut wird.
> weil die HS ISCG aber nicht - wie der standard es vorschreibt - einen versatz vom innenlager von 0,06" (1,5mm) zum rahmenzentrum hat, steht jeden KeFü genau diese 1,5mm zu weit aussen. was bei meiner XT Kurbel zu kollision mit dem kleinen ritzel führt. jetzt kannst du bei der HT2 lagerschale zwar 2 x 2,5mm spaces hinterlegen, das ist von shimano aber bei 73mm innenlager nicht freigegeben, ob's hält musst du selber abschätzen...
> bei GXP lagerschalen von SRAM/Truvative geht das leider nicht, weil hier die klemmung und vorspannung der achse anders funktioniert.



Genau, ich fahre ein SLX Kurbel in 2fach (36/24) und wollte gern die HS ISCG - Aufnahme an meinem Rahmen nutzen.. Allerdings scheint dies schon rein optisch vom Abstand her nicht zu passen (evtl. mit 0,7mm Spaces zusätzlich) 

Aber wenn es sich bestätigt, dann werd ich es wohl gar nicht erst versuchen, sondern direkt eine BB-Kefü ordern..

MfG


----------



## trailterror (16. Dezember 2011)

Und das geht dann sicher?


----------



## provester (16. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Und das geht dann sicher?



Also Tretlagerklemmung und Shimano-Kurbel sollte eigentlich keine Probleme bereiten, jedenfalls fahren einige hier (u.a. dreamdeep) eine Stinger (o.ä.) auf 2fach.. Wüsste jetzt nicht warum es mit der von mir anvisierten MRP 2x nicht passen sollte (evtl. muss man ein wenig Spacern feinjustieren..

Wie die ganze Sache bei SRAM-Kurbeln aussieht, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen


----------



## trailterror (16. Dezember 2011)

Ok.

Ne einzige überraschungstüte


----------



## US. (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

der Thread hilft jedenfalls Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen 

Die zwei Varianten BB-Montage und Direktmontage an HS-ISCG sollten zum gleichen Ergebnis führen.
In beiden Fällen liegt die Kettenführung direkt am Tretlagergehäuse an.

Wenns hier schon Probleme gibt, dann doch erst recht bei den Varianten mit Nicolai-Adapter dazwischen.

Der Vorteil der BB-Montage ist, daß es flexibel in alle Richtungen ist.

Auch festhalten kann man, daß bei 83er und 68er Gehäusen keine Probleme auftreten. da diese Gehäuse ohnehin mit insgesamt 7,5mm ausgespacert werden müssen. Hier sollte also BB und HS-direct ohne Adapter funktionieren.

Beim 73er Gehäuse stehen leider nur 2,5mm Spacer zur Verfügung, die schon von der Kettenführung ververspert werden. Eigentlich sind Kettenführungen ja 3mm dick. Mit 0,7er Spacer kann man noch spielen.
Also Gehäuse + Kettenführung + 0,7er Spacer.
Ergibt 73+3+0,7=77,2mm was eigentlich 1,2mm zu dick ist.
Sollte aber gerade noch machbar sein.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Enze (16. Dezember 2011)

So ich habe jetzt auch mal an meinen Radln geschaut
Helius ST

 
Ion ST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ufo ST hat doch einen Adapter nachdem der Dreck entfernt wurde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ufo DS BB-Montage 


.....eh wieso kan ich hier keine Bilder aus dem Fotoalbum einfuegen???? Naja, egal, soviel war eh icht zu sehen....


----------



## sluette (23. Dezember 2011)

so, ich habe dann heute mal eine custom ISCG05 von Kalle bekommen: 




der unterschied zur normalen ist das sie nur 5 anstatt 6mm dick ist. somit habe ich nun wenigstens 1mm versatz zum innenlager. das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, meine 3fach X0 kurbel passt nun ohne probleme. 




ich werde aber trotzdem auf den 2fach spider wechseln (so bald verfügbar), dann sind's nochmal 2mm mehr luft...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Hobbes* (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte da auch nochmal eine Nachfrage zum Thema Kettenführung und Kurbelmontage am Nicolai.
Ich bin gerade dabei mir mein Helius AM aufzubauen. Kettennführung soll die Gamut 2-fach sein und als Kurbel hatte ich eine Stylo OCT geplant. Ich habe am Rahmen ein 73 mm Innenlager und eine ISCG alt Aufnahme und musste jetzt beim Zusammenbau feststellen dass das so nicht passt. Wenn ich das Tretlager laut Anleitung ohne Spacer einbaue schleifen die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts an der Führung. Hat da mal jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und für die Montage von Truvativ Kurbeln eine Lösung parat.
Ansonsten stehe ich gerade etwas frustriet vor meinem Qualitätsprodukt Made in Germany.

Gruß
*hobbes*


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2012)

ähnliche Probleme gabs mit der HS ISCG (ISCG 03 Aufnahme) schon...

da scheinen nicht alle kombinationsmöglichkeiten (Kurbeln-Kettenführungen) zu passen...

du könntest feilen  würd mich aber auch nerven.

ich hab auch lang gezittert....

bei mir passte aber zum Glück: Stinger mit ner truvativ X9 2*10 (22/36)...

soweit ich mich erinnern kann hatte schon jemand ein problem mit der gammut (marco2 wars glaub ich)....
ich glaub mit shimano kurbeln gabs allgemein ein tick weniger Probleme

ist wohl bei dir grad ne ungünstige Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (15. April 2012)

@ Hobbes: hast du ISCG old mit der variablen platte (also sowas wie ich 3 threads weiter oben gepostet habe) oder die komplett geschweisste ISCG? letztere ist die "Nicolai HS ISCG" und ich behaupte mal grosschnauzig das du da keine 3fach GXP kurbel mit standard KeFü drann bekommst. und deine Stylo werte ich auch mal als 3fach (auch wenn's ne 2.0 ist oder wie die damals hiessen) weil alle Stylos meines wissens identische kettenlienien haben. erst mit X7, X9, X0 kurbeln hat truvative die kettenlinien bei 2fach kurbel weiter nach aussen gesetzt so dass  es damit passt (wie trailterror auch berichtet). 
falls du allerdings die o.g. ISCG old mit variabler platte hast, kannst du dir von nicolai eine extra dünne fräsen lassen, sodass du 2mm mehr luft hast. bestell Kalle einen schönen gruß, er sollte das problem noch in erinnerung haben. 
nicht desto trotz würde ich dir empfehlen eine aktuelle 2fach kurbel zu besorgen, damit funktioniert das alles tiptop!


----------



## *Hobbes* (15. April 2012)

Herzlichen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.
Ich habe in der Tat die geschweißte ISCG Aufnahme und damit dann wohl ein größeres Problem. Ich werde mal schauen das ich in eine neue Kurbel investiere. Was wäre denn dann die beste Wahl hinsichtlich Passgenauigkeit Shimano oder Sram?
Solche Probleme mit den Kettenführungen habe ich bisher auch nur bei Nicolairahmen gehabt.

P.S. Jemand Interesse an einer nagelneuen Truvativ Stylo OCT 

Gruß
*hobbes*


----------



## sluette (15. April 2012)

laut diverser user hier gibt's diese probleme mit shimano nicht, wie's z.b. bei RaceFace, FSA, etc ausschaut kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
ich hab's mal mit einer alten XT probiert, also das erste modell mit der 20mm welle - keine ahnung wie die heisst, mit der ging's aber ohne probleme.


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2012)

Race face ist so weit ich weiss auch ungünstig

Ich glaub auch, dass mit den shimanos die möglichkeit der nicht-passung am geringsten ist....

Nur hab ich aber damals keine  shimano gefunden (welche optisch zu meinem AM gepasst hätte) in der von mir gewünschten grösse der kettenblätter...

Bin aber mit meiner jetzigen x9 zufrieden


----------



## ichoe (15. April 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Race face ist so weit ich weiss auch ungünstig



kann ich bestätigen...sowohl am AM als auch am Ion 18 gestaltet sich das mit der RF Atlas Fr und ner shaman kefü sehr problematisch...
beim Am gings nach bisschen schleifen an der kefü dann doch, vorher blieb das kleine blatt hängen...
beim 18er bin ich noch am basteln um noch ne lösung zu finden....


----------



## marco2 (15. April 2012)

Bei meiner Combo XT Kurbel und Gamut geht es sich ganz genau aus, die Schrauben schleifen nicht, aber es hat auch nur einen Haarspalt zwischen den Schrauben. 

Seit kurzem fahre ich die XTR Kurbel und die hat ein kleine Kettenblatt, mit etwas versenkten Schrauben. Das gibt deutlcih mehr Platz. 

Es könnte sein, dass die Truvativ einfach noch einen Millimeter nach innen rückt.

Kettenführungen sind irgendwie immer ätzend, entweder sie passen nicht, oder sie führen nicht, oder sie verbiegen....
Dabei finde ich, dass die Gamut bilang zumindest am besten funktioniert, obwohl ich auch daran herumfeilen musste, damit sie passte.


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Juli 2012)

dann hat es mich auch erwischt-. Bin etwas enttäuscht.

Ich wollte eine Dreist mit RF Atlas fahren.
Habe alles versucht, ich brauch 3mm mehr Platz.

Wieso muss die ISCG denn mit dem Lager bündig stehen?
Wenn die 2-3mm weiter innen wäre, ja dann gäb es 0 Probleme.

Ist es wegen der HS Aufnahme?


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Juli 2012)

So grade ein Telefonat mit Bike Action geführt.
Bin Klüger geworden, ich habe angefragt, ob ich eine Achse mit 3mm mehr länge einpressen lassen könnte. 
Das wäre natürlich mehr als "Speziell".

Man gab mir den Tip, die Race Face Atlas FR hat die 4 weissen Spacer dabei und ein Stückl mehr Anpassungsspielraum.

Bei der Race Face Atlas AM 2010, ist das ganze fix und da komme ich mit dem Platz nicht hin, 1mm konnte ich rechts noch aufspacern, das war es dann. Sonst bekomme ich die Kurbel nicht auf Endanschlag


----------



## trailterror (11. Juli 2012)

Nicht alle kombis passen... RF ist zudem ungünstig.

Bei mir gibts keine probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Juli 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen...sowohl am AM als auch am Ion 18 gestaltet sich das mit der RF Atlas Fr und ner shaman kefü sehr problematisch...
> beim Am gings nach bisschen schleifen an der kefü dann doch, vorher blieb das kleine blatt hängen...
> beim 18er bin ich noch am basteln um noch ne lösung zu finden....




Hast du versucht die FR Kurbel rechts aufzuspacern?
Kettenlinie 52-53
Gruss


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Nicolai sollte bei der HS-ISCG  Fairerweise dazu schreiben, dass ein Montage der Kettenführung nur noch unter erschwerten Bedingungen möglich ist. 

Ich bastel mir einen Wolf und das Bike steht den ganzen Sommer hier herum. 

Mensch- bin sowas von enttäuscht.


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2012)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Nicolai sollte bei der HS-ISCG  Fairerweise dazu schreiben, dass ein Montage der Kettenführung nur noch unter erschwerten Bedingungen möglich ist.
> 
> 
> Mensch- bin sowas von enttäuscht.



Sorry, das ist totaler Nonsens, du solltest mal zu einem Profi gehen und dir helfen lassen 

Leider sind Kefüs ein Thema für sich und nicht alle Standarts/Teile passen zueinander.


----------



## marco2 (17. September 2012)

Was zumindest helfen könnte, wenn die schrauben schleifen, ist ein XTR Kettenblatt. Da sind die Schrauben in Sacklöchern versenkt und das gibt somit Platz. Oder einfach die Schraubenköpfe etwas abfeilen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Nee bei mir ist 0,47 Luft wie schon geschrieben, es schleift die Kette am inneren der Grundplatte, wenn ich ganz rechts bin Klein/Groß.

Ich habe nur 1mm aufgespacert.

ich fahre die Turbine Blätter, da sind die Schrauben schön versenkt.

Abschleifen wäre ein NoGo .

Der Hersteller hat sich schon was gedacht.

Besonders krass bei AluSchrauben.


----------



## marco2 (17. September 2012)

Das war auch nicht für dich gemeint Schraubereddie  vielleicht ist dein Name Programm,  sondern für den Hobbes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Naja nehme es gerne genau, außer am Stadtrad, ich liebe halt mein Nicolai


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist totaler Nonsens, du solltest mal zu einem Profi gehen und dir helfen lassen
> 
> Leider sind Kefüs ein Thema für sich und nicht alle Standarts/Teile passen zueinander.



Komischerweise, hat der Profi auch schon aufgegeben

Nicolai wird es nicht jucken und ob Junkies mir helfen kann, werde ich dann sehen. 

Wie gesagt, es liegt halt an an der HS - ISCG - 03 wenn der Versatz nach hinten (Fräsung) vorhanden wäre würde es einwandfrei klappen.

Da brauch es keinen Profi.
Am besten noch das gute Zweirad Meister Geschäft ums Eck


----------



## sluette (18. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist totaler Nonsens, du solltest mal zu einem Profi gehen und dir helfen lassen
> 
> Leider sind Kefüs ein Thema für sich und nicht alle Standarts/Teile passen zueinander.



als nonsens würde ich das auch nicht stehen lassen. fakt ist das du mit jeglicher Nicolai ISCG ausführung (habe ich ja oben schonmal gepostet) keine chance hast eine 3fach SRAM/TRUVATIV kurbel mit KeFÜ zu montieren. das es mit shimano doch geht ist toll, macht aber nicht jeden glücklich. als ich letztes jahr im dez meinen aktuellen helius AM rahmen mit ISCG 03/05 platte bestellt habe, hat Kalle 2 rahmen "verbraten" weil sie immer die HS ISCG drann geschweisst haben. ich habe damals mit Vinc und Kalle gesprochen und das problem ist ja bekannt. die standard KeFü passt eben nicht an das Helius design bei verwendung von 3fach kurbeln. als lösung habe ich einen neue ISGC platte bekommen, die 5mm anstatt 6mm dick ist und in kombination mit der 2fach spider an der X0 passt es ganz gut.  beim ION16 schaut das ja schon ganz anders aus, denke mal da werden die probleme nicht auftreten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. September 2012)

Welche KF passt gut zu einer 2-Fach Shimano Kurbel? 
MRP 2x ?


----------



## guru39 (18. September 2012)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Nicolai sollte bei der HS-ISCG  Fairerweise dazu schreiben, dass ein Montage der Kettenführung nur noch unter erschwerten Bedingungen möglich ist.



Nonsens war nur auf diese Aussage bezogen.

Daß das ganze mit RF Kubeln nicht passt habe ich in der Zwischenzeit auch gelernt und rate meinen Kunden diesbezüglich von RF ab.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. September 2012)

Passt Shimano besser?


----------



## guru39 (18. September 2012)

ja.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. September 2012)

Danke.


----------



## Schraubereddie (18. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nonsens war nur auf diese Aussage bezogen.
> 
> Daß das ganze mit RF Kubeln nicht passt habe ich in der Zwischenzeit auch gelernt und rate meinen Kunden diesbezüglich von RF ab.




Tolle Aussage, dann sollte man es auch begründen können.- 

Eine Race Face Atlas AM und FR ist was völlig anderes.

Wenn die Leute hier noch nicht mal ihre Kettenlinie nachmessen und vielleicht mit aufgespacert 56mm, statt 50mm durch die Gegend Eiern, wunder ich mich über nix mehr. 

Die XT Kurbeln scheinen nur für echte Cowboys mit O Beinen gemacht. 

Die Unterschiede sind vielleicht mehr in den Kettenblättern zu finden, 20 / 22 / 24 vorne klein. Oder 32 / 34 /36 hinten. 

Dann ganz klar 73mm Lagerbreite mit ISCG - 03  HS - ein Fall für sich.

Da ich kein Freund von Flex und Säge bin, lasse ich mir etwas anfertigen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. September 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> als nonsens würde ich das auch nicht stehen lassen. fakt ist das du mit jeglicher Nicolai ISCG ausführung (habe ich ja oben schonmal gepostet) keine chance hast eine 3fach SRAM/TRUVATIV kurbel mit KeFÜ zu montieren. das es mit shimano doch geht ist toll, macht aber nicht jeden glücklich. als ich letztes jahr im dez meinen aktuellen helius AM rahmen mit ISCG 03/05 platte bestellt habe, hat Kalle 2 rahmen "verbraten" weil sie immer die HS ISCG drann geschweisst haben. ich habe damals mit Vinc und Kalle gesprochen und das problem ist ja bekannt. die standard KeFü passt eben nicht an das Helius design bei verwendung von 3fach kurbeln. als lösung habe ich einen neue ISGC platte bekommen, die 5mm anstatt 6mm dick ist und in kombination mit der 2fach spider an der X0 passt es ganz gut.  beim ION16 schaut das ja schon ganz anders aus, denke mal da werden die probleme nicht auftreten.




 Danke Dir. 

Ich bin ja eigentlich nah dran, mit nur 51mm Kettenlinie, läuft die Dreist mit der Race Face FR mit 3 Fach Kurbel.

Aber es läuft alles auf Sondermaßnahme heraus.

Ich muss die Kettenführung im Bereich der Führungsrolle, 1-2mm weiter nach links bringen. (Fahrtrichtung gesehen.)

Man kann etwas aufschweissen, nieten, oder eine dickere Grundplatte verwenden und diese dann im Bereich Tretkurbel und Führungsrolle abfräsen. 

Die Führungsrolle und die Achse der rolle müssen dann natürlich verbreitert werden.


Also Einzelanfertigung-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (25. September 2012)

Also ich hatte ne Shaman an nem HS ISCG in Kombination mit einer 970er. Musste minimal was der Kefü wegnehmen und hat dann perfekt gepasst.


----------



## Schraubereddie (25. September 2012)

Danke für die Info.

Die Shamann Enduro 3fach, oder die Racing ?

Racing hat ja imho schon wenig Material.

Wie ist deine Kettenlinie? Gruss


----------

